# Team PcGamesHardware-Maximum im Tunier 5vs5 Edit: T8 Tunier als Panzerzug_EXLX



## PcGamer512 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo PCGH User und hallo PCGH Redaktion und der Clan EXLX,

hier werde ich die Gefechtsergebnisse einfügen, falls wir weit kommen viel spaß :

1. Match Himmelsdorf:

    Leider ausgefallen, da das ander Team nicht bereit war und die Server gecrashed sind von WoT.
    Haben allerdings einen gratis Sieg bekommen.



2.  Match Minen siehe unten:

We're in the cup, 5 by 5: We're in the cup, 5 by 5 - Play-off
Fertig: 05.02.2014 20:38:38
BOPE klan PRZYJE*ANI GŁODEM!!!!! vs. PCGamesHardware-Maximum
Sieg!

das haben wir 5:2 gewonnen hoffe das glück hält an.



3. Match Siegfriedlinie

We're in the cup, 5 by 5: We're in the cup, 5 by 5 - Play-off (Gefecht 1)
Fertig: 05.02.2014 22:07:48
PCGamesHardware-Maximum vs. xXLEGIONXx
Sieg!
Zwischenergebnis: 1:0

haben wir auch 5:2 gewonnen



4 Match Siegfriedlinie

We're in the cup, 5 by 5: We're in the cup, 5 by 5 - Play-off (Gefecht 2)
Fertig: 05.02.2014 22:21:56
PCGamesHardware-Maximum vs. xXLEGIONXx
Sieg!
Ergebnis: Sieg! (2:0)

!!Sieg erneut dank Fronti mit seinem T49!!




Tunierphase 2      7.2.2014


We're in the cup, 5 by 5: We're in the cup, 5 by 5 - Play-off (Gefecht 1)
Fertig: 07.02.2014 19:06:42
PCGamesHardware-Maximum vs. Walkers Sieg!
Zwischenergebnis: 1:0


We're in the cup, 5 by 5: We're in the cup, 5 by 5 - Play-off (Gefecht 2)
 Fertig: 07.02.2014 19:22:24
 PCGamesHardware-Maximum vs. Walkers
 Unentschieden Zwischenergebnis: 1:0


We're in the cup, 5 by 5: We're in the cup, 5 by 5 - Play-off (Gefecht 3)
Fertig: 07.02.2014 19:32:34
PCGamesHardware-Maximum vs. Walkers Sieg!
Ergebnis: Sieg! (2:0)


Naja leider sind wir nach einem sehr spannenden Duell wege unentschiede mit der letzten Mannschaft rausgeflogen aber werden das demnächst erneut versuchen.


----------

